# interrogative indirecte - inversion sujet-verbe ?



## voyager_ds_l'francais

Bonjour,

Je voudrais améliorer mon français écrit. Je me perds lorsqu'il y a deux questions dans la même phrase. Ma grammaire donne l'exemple suivant : Me diriez-vous qui est cette femme?
( A ) Sais-tu sur quelle base le système des Incas reposait-il?
( B ) Sais-tu sur quelle base reposait le système des Incas?


Lequel est grammaticalement juste?

Merci d'avance

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour les questions directes, voir le fil est-ce que / inversion sujet-verbe / intonation - façons de poser une question.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

La seconde est parfaite.
La première serait aussi bonne si tu n'inversais pas le sujet à la fin ("reposait" simplement, au lieu de "reposait-il")


----------



## CABEZOTA

Pour vous y retrouver et identifier le problème : dans l'exemple (A), vous avez une seule phrase, une seule question et... deux inversions de sujet. C'est une de trop ! 

Truc : rétablissez d'abord la phrase déclarative :

> _*Tu sais sur quelle base reposait le système inca.*_
(vous ne diriez pas : *"Tu sais sur quelle base le système inca reposait-il")

Puis formez votre question, à partir de cette phrase déclarative:

> _*Sais-tu sur quelle base reposait le système inca ?*_


----------



## LV4-26

voyager_ds_l'francais said:


> * Ma grammaire donne l'exemple suivant : Me diriez-vous qui est cette femme?*


Ne serait-ce pas là le principal problème de voyager_ds_l'français (raison pour laquelle, cette phrase apparaîtrait en caractères gras) ?

Ce qui peut créer la confusion c'est que, dans une question directe, l'ordre des mots est parfois le même que dans une déclarative.
_Qui a tué Kennedy ? 
Quel objet possède six faces ? 
Qui est cette femme ?

_C'est le cas notamment quand le pronom interrogatif est le sujet de la phrase. D'où une similitude de construction entre la question directe et la question indirecte :
_Sais-tu qui a tué Kennedy ?
Pouvez-vous me dire quel objet possède six faces ?
Me diriez-vous qui est cette femme ?

_Dans le deuxième exemple, en revanche, il faut bien modifier l'ordre des mots.
_Sur quels bases le système inca reposait-il ?
Sais-tu sur quels bases reposait le système inca.
_


----------



## voyager_ds_l'francais

Merci bien.

Je me sens toujours inconfortable avec les structures interrogatives. 

*( C ) Sais-tu sur quelle base reposait le système inca ? *
_*( D ) Le système inca se reposait sur ... <<<* phrase affirmative_

Dans la phrase C, le sujet ( système inca) et le verbe ( reposait) sont inversés. La formulation "sais-tu" indique une interrogation. Or, nous inversons le sujet et le verbe dans une structure interrogative. n'est-pas de la redondance?

_*"Quel site es-tu allé pour télécharger tes programmes?"*_ Comment poser la question indirectement? Comme en E ou en F?
*( E ) Je voudrais te demander quel est le site tu es allé pour télécharger tes programmes.*
*( F ) Je voudrais te demander quel site tu es allé pour télécharger tes programmes.*

Merci d'avance


----------



## LV4-26

voyager_ds_l'francais said:


> Je me sens toujours inconfortable avec les structures interrogatives.


Normal, l'exemple choisi est délicat. 
Certaines autres phrases ne posent aucun problème (quand la question porte sur le complément d'objet).

(1a) Qu'as-il mangé hier ?
(1b) Tu sais ce qu'il a mangé hier.
(1c) Sais-tu ce qu'il a mangé hier ?

(2a) Qui a-t-il rencontré ce matin ?
(2b) Tu sais qui il a rencontré ce matin
(2c) Sais-tu qui il a rencontré ce matin ?

Mais, dans des phrases du type de celles proposées, la question se complique.
(3a) Où se trouve le marché ?
(3b) Tu sais où se trouve le marché 
(3b') Tu sais où le marché se trouve
(3c) Sais-tu où se trouve le marché ?
3c') Sais-tu où le marché se trouve ?

(4a) Sur quelles bases le système inca reposait-il ?
(4a') Sur quelles bases reposait le système inca ?
(4b) Tu sais sur quelle base reposait le système inca
(4b') Tu sais sur quelles bases le système inca reposait
(4c) Sais-tu sur quelles bases reposait le système inca ?
(4c') Sais-tu sur quelles bases le système inca reposait ?

Tous les exemples ci-dessus sont, je pense, grammaticaux. Mais certains seront préférés à d'autres pour des questions de style.

En tous cas, on peut constater que le "truc" de CABEZOTA fonctionne à tous les coups. La seule chose qu'il n'est pas toujours simple à appliquer, en particulier dans l'exemple (4). Rétablir la phrase déclarative : oui, mais laquelle ? Et, manque de chance, celle qui sonne le mieux est précisément celle qui contient une inversion.

Une seule chose est sûre :
(4c'') *_Sais-tu sur quelles bases le système inca reposait-til _? est impossible.


----------



## itka

voyager_ds_l'francais said:


> _*"Quel site es-tu allé pour télécharger tes programmes?"*_ Comment poser la question indirectement? Comme en E ou en F?
> *( E ) Je voudrais te demander quel est le site tu es allé pour télécharger tes programmes.*
> *( F ) Je voudrais te demander quel site tu es allé pour télécharger tes programmes.*
> Merci d'avance



Tes phrases sont incorrectes parce qu'il manque la préposition : en français, on va *sur* un site :
_(E) Je voudrais te demander quel est le site *sur lequel* tu es allé pour télécharger tes programmes._
_(F) Je voudrais te demander* sur* quel site tu es allée pour télécharger tes programmes.
_Mais aussi : 
_(G) Je voudrais te demander quel est le site *où* tu es allé pour télécharger tes programmes._


----------



## LV4-26

Je reviens après un petit supplément de réflexion.

Cette fois, j'ai fait l'impasse sur la dernière étape : transformation interrogative de la principale (sais-tu....) car cela m'a paru inutile : il a été démontré précédemment que le truc de CABEZOTA "marchait" à tous les coups. Et que, contrairement à ce que pensait sans doute voyager_ds_l'français au moment d'ouvrir ce fil, ce n'est pas cela, au fond, qui fait problème.

1.  Construction différente selon que le sujet est un nom ou un pronom personnel
(5) Où se trouve le marché ?
(6) Où se trouve-t-il ?
(5a) Je sais où se trouve le marché
(6a) *Je sais où se trouve-t-il
(6b) Je sais où il se trouve

2. Deux possibilités quand le sujet est un nom
(5a) Je sais où se trouve le marché
(5b) Je sais où le marché se trouve

3. Les préférences stylistiques entre ces deux possibilités (inversion ou pas inversion) semble dépendre de la longueur du groupe verbal
(5a) Je sais où se trouve le marché 
(5b) Je sais où le marché se trouve (moins fréquent)

(7) Je ne sais pas à quelle heure part l'Oncle Paul 
(7a) Je ne sais pas à quelle heure l'oncle Paul part (moins fréquent )

* MAIS

* (8) Je ne sais pas à quelle heure a prévu de partir l'oncle Paul (un peu moins fréquent)
(8a) Je ne sais pas à quelle heure l'oncle Paul a prévu de partir 

Conclusion : l'inversion contenue dans "_sais-tu sur quelles bases *reposait* (V)* le système inca *(sujet) _*"* 
- n'est pas syntaxique mais stylistique. 
- elle ne semble pas liée à la forme interrogative. 
- elle n'est pas automatique
C'est ce qui crée la confusion.
J'espère que mes tentatives de réponse n'ont pas contribué à l'augmenter.


----------



## sneakergroove

Bonjour! Ca va? Je voudrais d’abord remercier tous ceux qui m’ont aidé avec mes questions. C’est gentil. Alors, cette fois je voudrais vous poser une question sur l’inversion. J’ai trouvé ces phrases dans la méthode ‘Connexions’.

Est-ce que tu sais à quelle heure il arrive?
On ne sait pas quand on va partir?
Je ne sais pas où il va dormir.
Vous savez où Julien veut aller?

Jusqu’à ici, je crois que c’est clair. Il n’y a pas d’inversion avec les pronoms personnels ou avec les prenoms. C’est ça?

Mais, j’ai aussi trouvé ces phrases suivantes dans la même méthode,

Tu sais comment le nouveau directeur s’appelle?
Tu sais à quelle heure le train arrive?
Vous savez à quelle heure le vol AF425 arrive de Montréal?

Ensuite, j’ai trouvé ces phrases sur un siteweb, 

Sophie demande à Fiona: Tu sais où habite le grand-père de Robert?
Il ne sait pas où se trouve Paris.

Ces phrases du siteweb me semblent mieux, mais comme j’ai trouvé ces autres ci-dessus dans une vraie méthode, qui vient de chez Didier, je voudrais savoir si toutes les deux formes sont possibles. Sinon, pourquoi? Et comment je fais pour savoir laquelle est correcte?

Merci mille mois!
sneakergroove


----------



## yannalan

Toutes ces phrases me semblent correctes


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Toutes ces phrases me semblent correctes


 
*NOOOON ! ! !* Beaucoup sont fautives !

Est-ce que tu sais à quelle heure il arrive ? 
aussi : Sais-tu à quelle heure il arrive ? 

On ne sait pas quand on va partir ? 
pour deux raisons :
1) pas besoin de point d'interrogation (cette phrase est une affirmation, pas une interrogation).
2) *Nous* ne savons pas quand *nous* allons partir. 

Je ne sais pas où il va dormir. 

Vous savez où Julien veut aller ? 
*==>* *Savez-vous* où Julien veut aller ? 


Le reste est dans le message suivant (à cause de la limitation du nombre de balises).


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Voici la suite ...


Tu sais comment le nouveau directeur s’appelle ? 
Tu sais à quelle heure le train arrive ? 
Vous savez à quelle heure le vol AF425 arrive de Montréal ? 
Sais-tu comment s'appelle ... / Sais-tu ... / Savez-vous à quelle heure arrive ... ? 

Sophie demande à Fiona : Tu sais où habite le grand-père de Robert ? 
Sais-tu où habite ... ? 

Il ne sait pas où se trouve Paris. 
(il n'y a aucune interrogation dans cette phrase : c'est une affirmation).


----------



## yannalan

On peut parfaitement utiliser ces phrases en interrogation :

Il ne sait pas où se trouve Paris ? Mais ce n'est pas possible !
On ne sait pas quand on va partir ? Ils se moquent de nous !
Pour les autres, ouvrez vos oreilles dans la rue autour de vous, c'est du français parlé tout à fait  usuel, même s'il n'est pas forcément très académique.
La confusion on/nous ne me plaît pas tellement, mais il faut avouer qu'elle est très commune en français parlé.


----------



## LV4-26

Pour revenir à la véritable question de sneakergroove

1) Attention, risque de confusion. Ce fil ne porte pas sur l'inversion verbe-sujet dans la proposition principale (tu sais ==> sais-tu), mais uniquement dans la subordonnée. Je ne pense pas que cette confusion ait eu lieu jusqu'ici mais au cas où.....

2)
_Tu sais comment le nouveau directeur s'appelle ?_
ne me semble ni plus ni moins correct que
_Tu sais comment s'appelle le nouveau directeur ?_

Dans ce cas précis, je préfère la deuxième version (parce que, oui, je dis ce genre de choses).

Par contre, je dirai plus spontanément
_Tu sais à quelle heure le train arrive ?_
que
_Tu sais à quelle heure arrive le train ?_

Autrement dit, je ne pense pas que le choix de l'une ou l'autre option (inversion ou pas) ait un caractère systématique. C'est le locuteur qui décide, sur le moment,  ce qui lui semble sonner le mieux.

Cela dit -- histoire de rassurer sneakergroove -- entendre chez quelqu'un d'autre une autre version que celle que j'aurais choisi ne me perturbe pas plus que ça.


----------



## tie-break

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Tu sais comment le nouveau directeur s’appelle ?
> Tu sais à quelle heure le train arrive ?



J'ai un doute.
Est-ce qu'on peut ajouter "il" à la fin de ces phrases ? 

_Tu sais comment le nouveau directeur s'appelle-t-il ?
Tu sais à quelle heure le train arrive-t-il ?_


----------



## Grop

Non, pas dans une subordonnée (ou alors pour rigoler ). En revanche on peut demander "Comment le directeur s'appelle-t-il?".

(Je soupçonne que c'est justement pour éviter d'avoir à dire ça qu'on préfère souvent commencer la question par "tu sais...". Car demander simplement "Comment le directeur s'appelle?" est plutôt moche).


----------



## LV4-26

Après réflexion, je me suis aperçu que j'avais plusieurs versions en magasin, selon la personne à laquelle  je m'adresse. Rien d'étonnant, d'ailleurs.

A un inconnu qui semble attendre le train comme moi
_Est-ce que vous savez à quelle heure le train arrive ?_

A l'ami d'enfance qui prend le train avec moi
_Tu sais à quelle heure il arrive, le train ?_


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Tie-Break said:
			
		

> J'ai un doute.
> Est-ce qu'on peut ajouter "il" à la fin de ces phrases ?


On ne peut pas sous cette forme, mais :


=> _Le nouveau directeur, comment s'appelle-t-il ?_ 
=> _Le bateau pour Cythère, à quelle heure part-il ?_ 




			
				LV4-26 said:
			
		

> A un inconnu qui semble attendre le train comme moi
> _Est-ce que vous savez à quelle heure le train arrive ?_
> 
> A l'ami d'enfance qui prend le train avec moi
> _Tu sais à quelle heure il arrive, le train ?_


 
À un inconnu, ou par écrit, je parlerai un français grammaticalement correct :
=> _Savez-vous à quelle heure arrive le train ?_

À un familier, je parlerai en langage familier, et toutes les variantes sont possibles :
=> _Tu sais quand arrive le train ?_
=> _Tu sais quand il arrive, le train ?_
=> _Sais-tu quand le train arrive ?_
=> _Y se grouille, ce con ?_

Etc. : le registre est sans limites.


----------



## LV4-26

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> À un inconnu, ou par écrit, je parlerai un français grammaticalement correct :
> => _Savez-vous à quelle heure arrive le train ?_


Bigre ! Serait-ce donc que mon "est-ce que vous savez à quelle heure le train arrive ?" est incorrect ?

Avant de retourner à l'école, j'aimerais bien savoir...
Est-ce le "_est-ce que_" qui est incorrect ? 
Ou bien la position du verbe "_arrive_" ?
Ou encore le deux à la fois ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bigre de bougre !

    Incontestablement, pour moi c'est la position non-inversée de "arrive" qui est incorrecte (mais la faute est vénielle) : le "est-ce-que" est, en revanche, parfaitement correct mais lourd.


----------



## yannalan

Je pense que c'est surtout plus lourd.
La correction grammaticale évolue de toute façon. Mais linguistiquement, on ne te prendra jamais pour un étranger si tu utilises cette forme.
Il faut distinguer ce  qui est théoriquemnt correct et ce qui se dit dans les faits


----------



## CapnPrep

LV4-26 said:


> Bigre ! Serait-ce donc que mon "est-ce que vous savez à quelle heure le train arrive ?" est incorrect ?


C'est bien ce qui est sous-entendu par la remarque de Piotr, mais je ne trouve rien de critiquable dans cette phrase, et rien n'oblige à utiliser la syntaxe la plus complexe quand on parle à un inconnu, ni même quand on « parle par écrit ».


----------



## itka

Quant au "est-ce que", je pense de plus en plus en lisant ce forum, qu'il est plus employé au sud de la France qu'au nord.

Pour moi, c'est la façon normale de poser une question et je ne trouve pas ça "lourd" du tout. L'inversion donne un effet "soutenu" et la simple intonation interrogative ("Tu viens ?") me semble du français populaire.

Par écrit, je crois que nous évitons tous d'employer "est-ce que" (sauf si nous visons un effet stylistique) qui est simplement plus long à écrire que l'inversion.

Pour ce qui est du verbe, je ne trouve pas que la phrase :
"est-ce que vous savez à quelle heure le train arrive ?" soit incorrecte, mais spontanément, je ferais plutôt l'inversion _"... à quelle heure arrive le train  ?"_


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

En relisant ce fil, je m'aperçois qu'une précision, élémentaire mais clarifiante, a été oubliée.

Dans les phrases _*Sais-tu* à quelle heure il arrive *?*_ / _*Sais-tu *comment il s'appelle* ?* _, le point d'interrogation s'applique à la principale « Sais-tu ? » (=> interrogation directe) et non à la subordonnée (_à quelle heure_ / _comment_ ...), laquelle exprime une interrogation indirecte.
On pourrait en effet dire : _*Je sais* comment_ ... / _à quelle heure_ ... => phrase affirmative sans point d'interrogation.

Gardons-nous donc, dans l'étude de toutes ces constructions, de confondre l'interrogation de la principale et celle contenue dans la subordonnée.


----------



## LV4-26

Oui. Comme je le disais dans le premier paragraphe de mon post #6.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Exact et milexcuze, j'avais mal lu.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Pour faire simple, on peut peut-être dire que dans une _*subordonnée*_ interrogative, il est possible, mais pas obligatoire de faire une inversion du sujet si le sujet est un groupe nominal :
"Tu sais à quelle heure arrive le train"
"Tu sais à quelle heure le train arrive", 

Mais l'inversion est _*absolument interdite*_ avec un pronom personnel.
"Tu sais à quelle heure il arrive"
"Te sais à quelle heure arrive-t-il"


----------



## LV4-26

> Fred
Je crois, en effet, que l'on peut se mettre d'accord là-dessus

>Piotr
Pas de souci. Cela m'arrive à moi aussi.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut tout le monde,
on sait que parfois inversion du sujet est possible même plus fréquente dans les interrogations rapportées, par exemple, on dit 
"J'ignore à quelle heure est parti le directeur."

et je voudrais connaître la règle à ce sujet, c-à-d. dans quels cas inversion est possible et dans quels autres elle est impossible.

Merci de votre aide !!


----------



## quinoa

Cette inversion n'est pas possible lorsque le sujet est un pronom.
J'ignore à quelle heure ils sont partis.
En fait l'inversion prend une valeur de mise en évidence d'un élément, en l'occurrence le sujet car il constitue l'élément informatif nouveau et donc important.
Lorsque le sujet est un pronom, il n'est pas nouveau, c'est le verbe qui "porte" l'information nouvelle.

En revanche avec "J'ignore si le directeur est parti", l'inversion est impossible. Il faut dire ici que "si" signifie qu'à l'origine la question est (Est-il parti? ou pas?)


----------



## CapnPrep

Anna-chonger said:


> et je voudrais connaître la règle à ce sujet, c-à-d. dans quels cas inversion est possible et dans quels autres elle est impossible.


[…]
Il y a pas mal d'infos dans le fil suivant du forum FEG, donc en grande partie en anglais :
FR: inversion in indirect questions - Do you know where the teacher is?)


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci à CapnPrep pour les lien !

Et puis quinoa, je suis désolée de ne pas avoir m'expliquer d'une façon plus détaillée et claire. Je sais bien que l'inversion n'est pas possible lorsque le sujet est un pronom et que l'interrogation originale est totale. Mon problème concerne plutôt l'inversion du sujet quand celui-ci est un nom et que l'interrogation originale est partielle. Et plus précisément, est-ce que l'inversion est possible quand le verbe est transitif et qu'il a un COD ?


> Savez-vous où le directeur a rendez-vous ?
> Savez-vous où a rendez-vous le directeur ?  ou  ????


 
Merci encore de votre attention !


----------



## Mauricet

Peut-être bien que _Savez-vous où a rendez-vous le directeur ?_ passerait, mais c'est peut-être parce que _avoir rendez-vous_ n'est pas n'importe quel verbe transitif direct avec COD. On ne dira jamais _*Savez-vous où range ses dossiers le directeur ?_


----------



## Anna-chonger

Et puis je pense à des locutions d'une construction similaire :

_Savez-vous pourquoi avait peur Pierre ?_
_Savez-vous depuis quand avait faim Pierre ?_

est-ce que ces phrases vous choqueraient ?
Merci encore !


----------



## quinoa

Oui, je ne ferais pas l'inversion, elle ne me semble pas du tout naturelle.


----------



## franglaiise

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir quels sont les cas de l'interrogation indirecte où l'inversion sujet-verbe est possible. Je sais que d'habitude l'inversion n'est pas possible dans l'interrogation indirecte donc on dit :

_Quelle heure *est-il *?_
MAIS
_Il veut savoir quelle heure* il est*._

Mais il y a des cas où l'on conserve l'inversion de la phrase interrogative (je crois que ça ne marche pas avec les pronoms personnels mais avec des noms si). Par exemple, dans le chapitre sur l'interrogation indirecte de la Grammaire méthodique du français, on écrit que l'inversion n'est pas possible et pourtant, un peu plus tôt, on donne l'exemple ci-dessous sans explication :

_J'ai étudié comment *se reproduisent les oursins*._


----------



## Donaldos

Dans cette grammaire, on dit que l'inversion n'est _jamais_ possible, quel que soit le genre de proposition ?

Ce serait étonnant car la position du sujet (avant ou après le verbe) est souvent libre quand il ne s'agit pas d'un pronom :

_Je ne sais pas où sont partis *mes parents*._ OU _Je ne sais pas où *mes parents* sont partis._


----------



## CapnPrep

franglaiise said:


> Par exemple, dans le chapitre sur l'interrogation indirecte de la Grammaire méthodique du français, on écrit que l'inversion n'est pas possible


En fait, on écrit :


			
				Riegel et al. (4e éd. said:
			
		

> Garder l'arrangement formel de la phrase interrogative (avec l'inversion simple ou complexe) est considéré comme contraire au bon usage : *_Il lui a demandé quand viendrait-elle_ / *_… qu'est-ce qu'elle ferait _/ *_… où Pierrre irait-il en vacances_. [On parle ici de l'inversion pronominale, visiblement.]
> [_Interrogation totale_] _Estragon se demande si Godot viendra – Dis-moi s'il est là_. Il n'y a ni inversion, ni possibilité d'utiliser _est-ce que_.
> [_Interrogation partielle_] Quand l'interrogation porte sur l'attribut, l'inversion du groupe nominal sujet est obligatore, mais pas celle du pronom […] Avec _où_ et _quand_ [Je ne sais pas pourquoi on exclut les autres adverbes _comment_, _combien_, etc.], l'inversion simple du groupe nominal sujet (non pronominal) est possible, si le verbe de la subordonnée est intransitif ou employé intransitivement : _Estragon se demande quand viendra Godot _/ _quand Godot viendra_.


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

j'ai du mal à bien structurer une phrase interrogative qui se compose de deux propositions:

Je ne sais pas pas si le cours a été reporté --> Savez-vous si le cours a été reporté?

L'inversion concerne uniquement le verbe savoir, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Mauricet

> Je ne sais pas pas si le cours a été reporté --> Savez-vous si le cours a été reporté ?
> 
> L'inversion concerne uniquement le verbe savoir, n'est-ce pas?


Oui mais _Savez-vous quand la réunion aura lieu ?_ , _Savez-vous quand aura lieu la réunion ?_


----------

